# Cutlets with cheese



## Kasia (Nov 24, 2010)

Ingredients: 
2 chicken fillets 
0.3 kg cheese
4 eggs 
1 small onion 
4 tablespoons flour 
spices: salt, pepper, vegetarian

Method: Chicken breast cut into cubes. 
Onion finely diced and added to the sliced fillet. 
Then add the eggs. 
Add flour. 
The whole season, and mix. 
Then the cheese grate on coarse mesh. 
Add cheese to the weight of the meat and stir. 
We put a spoon in hot oil and fry on both sides.

You can do it fast. Photos: www.wealthymeals.com


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds delicious! Do you have any other recipes from Poland? It's so interesting to read of dishes on the other side of the world


----------



## Kasia (Nov 24, 2010)

*Hi*

of course. What kind of recipes do you want to get?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2010)

that looks awesome, too bad I can't have it.


----------



## Kasia (Nov 24, 2010)

*Hi*

Don't worry, some meals I do well for the second or third time.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd like perogie recipes or ways to use sausage. Soup recipes...


----------



## Kasia (Nov 24, 2010)

*Recipe*

Ok. what kind of pierogi? with mushrooms? with sauerkraut? with meat?

In the next week I will prepare soup with tomatos.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 24, 2010)

I've never made perogie with meat before. I've done onion, mushroom, cheese, plain potato.... You can buy processed bacon perogie but I'm sure your recipes are better. So, ya, meat perogie recipe please!


----------



## Kasia (Nov 24, 2010)

*no problem*

I can do it for you. In this weekend I will do it with photos. ok?


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd love that!  Thanks Kasia!


----------



## Kasia (Nov 24, 2010)

In my city, there is restaurant where you can eat only "pierogi"!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 25, 2010)

The idea of photos is wondeful.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to the pierogi recipe.


----------



## Kasia (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pierogi*

This is recipe for  Pierogi. I've just done it. Here you are:

INGREDIENTS FOR DOUGH: 
2 cups flour 
1 cup lukewarm water 
salt to taste


Ingredients for the stuffing: 
0.5 kg pork loin on the bone-may be another type of meat or if you prefer to be poultry meat 
2 carrots,
Root of parsley 
Half of leek 
Quarter of celery 
2 onions, 
chopped salt and pepper

IMPLEMENTATION OF THE STUFFING: 

Pork loin with bone cook until soft.

Vegetables, cut into quarters.

And thrown into the soft flesh. Boil until the vegetables are soft.

Pull out the meat and separate the meat from the bones.

Vegetables also pull out of the brew.

Cut meat into small pieces and grind.

Vegetables also grind.

Minced meat and minced vegetables  move to a single dish.

Dice onions.

And fry.

Add fried onions to the minced meat and vegetables.

Mix everything together and season with salt and pepper.

IMPLEMENTATION OF THE DOUGH: 

Mix flour with water and add a pinch of salt. 
Knead the dough. 
Roll out the dough. 
And trim the appropriate glass shapes.

Then we put the stuffing in the center of the cake. 
We combine the two sides  and glue.

Boil water and throw dumplings into boiling water.
Cook over low heat about 5 minutes. Serve with fried onions.

Photos : www.wealthymeals.com

I'm waiting for questions.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 27, 2010)

Celery root?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 27, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Celery root?



Also called celeriac.

A common, cheap root vegi in Europe. Unfortunately here, it's "exotic" and not exactly inexpensive.


----------



## Kasia (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, exactly


----------



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

The above recipe sounds tasty for pierogi.

Here is mine: I obtained recipe from a Polish lady in Hamtramack, Mich. years ago.

2 eggs
1/2 cup water
2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt

Filling:
2 cups Farmer's cheese
1 tablespoon sugar
1 beaten egg
1 tablespoon melted butter

Drop eggs into center of mounded flour. Cut into flour with knife. Add salt
and water and knead until somewhat firm. Let rest 5 min in warm water bowl. Cut into quarters and roll out on floured board. Cut into sections/fairly thin. Then, cut into circles and drop tablespoons of cheese mixture into center. Fold over edges and drop into salted boiling water and cook until they float to top. 5-8 min.

serves 8

I serve with sour cream or applesauce. Onions may be sauteed and added if desired.


----------



## Kasia (Feb 19, 2011)

It sounds interesting. Do you have any photos?


----------



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

sorry, no photos yet.


----------



## Kasia (Feb 19, 2011)

* chees*

What kind of cheese do you usually use? for example :
cow’s,ewe’s sheep’s milk cheese


----------



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

I use Farmer's cheese. It has  a bit of sweetness to it. Consistency of a ricotta type. That is the type that the Polish people in this area use.


----------



## Kasia (Feb 20, 2011)

**

Ricotta is from Italy. Can I use  hard cheese?


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

No, you really cannot use a hard cheese in this. Ricotta is Italain- I used that as an example of the texture of farmer's. A soft cheese- of another kind might substitute but not be quite the same.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 20, 2011)

Well drained pot cheese or large curd cottage cheese?


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

You could use cottage cheese for  a similar result, I am sure. Good luck with it.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2011)

And you can easily make cottage cheese at home.

I'm wondering if the original Polish recipe used quark (twaróg in Polish). Quark is often described as cottage cheese according to Quark (cheese) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, even though I think it is more like cream cheese.


----------



## Kasia (Feb 21, 2011)

*Cheese*

I know a cottage cheese from Poland. How does it look in your country? Do you have a recipe for your cottage cheese?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2011)

Kasia said:


> I know a cottage cheese from Poland. How does it look in your country? Do you have a recipe for your cottage cheese?


Cottage cheese:

1 gallon of milk
1/2 cup vinegar
1 tsp salt

Heat the milk to almost boiling.
Add the vinegar.
Stir in the salt.
Allow the milk to cool to room temperature.
Drain the whey and retain the curds.

1 US gallon = 3.78541178 litres
0.5 US cups = 118.294118 ml

I usually only make 1 quart (quarter gallon) or less at a time.

Commercially, it is often made with rennet instead of vinegar, but I don't know the recipe.


----------



## Kasia (Feb 21, 2011)

*Thanks a lot*

My grandmother makes the cottage cheese in the following way. Milk straight from the cow is kept in a cool place for three days. Then when the milk becomes sour, it must be heat and strain. What do you think about it? Also I can buy a cottage cheese in shops.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2011)

Kasia said:


> My grandmother makes the cottage cheese in the following way. Milk straight from the cow is kept in a cool place for three days. Then when the milk becomes sour, it must be heat and strain. What do you think about it? Also I can buy a cottage cheese in shops.



I would call that quark. As I wrote in a previous post, I suspect that was what was in the original recipe.


----------



## megamark (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. It looks pretty good.


----------

